# Crushloks pics



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

I put some SS312 center caps on them....lol.


----------



## eagleeye76 (May 7, 2010)

Tough lookin wheels. What happened to the lug nuts? Doesn't look like there are any. I've heard of crush locks before, but what is their purpose?


----------



## bruterider27 (Apr 29, 2010)

You need to put them on the lawn mower behind your bike Haha


----------



## racer37l (Nov 28, 2010)

Looks like the bike is still on the jack, no need for lug nuts. The wheels are used by mud pit racers mostly. Who made your 'loxs?


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

Those black things are the lug nuts..you have to use the flat base lug nuts on them. Randy Miller made them for me. He was the guy who came up with them when he worked/raced for High Lifter. I like the aluminum ones a lot better...they don't weigh much.


----------



## racer37l (Nov 28, 2010)

Upon a closer look those lug nuts look bad! I'm getting ready to put some on my bike(deff. aluminum) to use for trail and mudding. Con


----------



## king05 (Oct 13, 2010)

Those caps do look pretty good on there! I thought about putting a set of them on my wheels too. They have six points around the cap that i think would line up good with the spokes on my ss106's and they are aluminum and black too!


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

nice! really cleans them up! :rockn:


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

Ha...Murry on loks huh...lol. I wonder if they would fit? lol


----------



## bruterider27 (Apr 29, 2010)

Only one way to find out Haha would be something tho


----------

